
Facebook is telling everyone that they’re dead - yanowitz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/11/13602824/facebook-just-killed-everyone
======
return0

      if ($displayName == "Leonard Cohen"); 
      {
         $isDead = true;
      }

~~~
mordocai
if ($TRUMP_WON) { $isDead = true; }

Was my thought.

------
BinaryIdiot
I'm kinda disappointed I don't see this working for my profile or any of my
friends. I wanted a screenshot or 20 :(

------
ocdtrekkie
"Facebook did not immediately respond to a request for comment, likely because
everyone there is dead."

I love a good line like this at the end of a blog, it just kills me.

~~~
krylon
Hehe, that line _is_ priceless.

It seems truth is indeed stranger than fiction sometimes.

------
lazzlazzlazz
Something tells me this actually isn't very widespread and is just another
case of The Verge dredging the bottoms for clickbait.

~~~
joecot
It appeared to be a short term bug. Everyone on my feed was seeing it, and I
saw it on every friend I checked. But 10 minutes later it was done.

I'm sure some engineer frantically watched a "roll back" continuous
integration process run for several minutes, while his coworkers played the
GoT "Shame!" video over and over and threw things at him.

------
tpowell
"He died how he lived—on Facebook."

------
gdulli
I thought we'd be safe at least until January.

------
wmblaettler
Move fast and ... break things?

~~~
monksy
We're agile.

------
slackoverflower
Talk about Facebook Live. Now Facebook Dead. Product innovation at FB is crazy
good

------
DonaldFisk
WTF! I'm put in stasis for 18 months and now my computer tells me everybody's
dead.

------
sharemywin
I know a lot of people are down about trump winning but I don't think it will
be that bad.

------
runamok
I disabled my account yesterday because I've come to the conclusion nothing on
facebook adds value to my life and I'd rather not hand a treasure trove of
data to our forthcoming glorious leader so I am going to miss this bug... :-/

------
concerto
Maybe Facebook knows something we don't...

------
rebel
Saw this a little bit before it was reported. Thought it was some bizarre
Veteran's Day memorial.

------
Jemaclus
Can confirm this is happening. Two of my friends that are actively commenting
on FB are marked as dead. Weird.

------
edoceo
dead inside. #fify

~~~
return0
Death by facebook

